# pidgeon92... Your dog??...gorgeous...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Is that your gorgeous dog.  B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L...
I lost my beloved Lhasa of only 5 short years this July...due to emergency vet's (not my regular vet) mis-diagnosis.  They sent me a refund but I am heartbroken and have been begging my husband for a new baby to love.  He says, only if I want world war 3.  (meanie).  My KINDLE is doing overtime to bridge the gap.  Treasure your beautiful pet.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Isn't she a beauty?

I'm so sorry about your Lhasa   And that your hubby is being a meanie, I could not and would not live without at least one dog but I prefer at least 2.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Piggeon92...What's worse...
I am a joke a minute kind of gal; that's how I cope.  I lost my dog, Sophia, my mother is near death with cancer, and today; (I cried) someone took my being a joker too far and said: "Guess Sophia's a skeleton this year" (for halloween).  I so, did not see the humor.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Geez Louise. Not funny, but it's hard to tell what's real and what's not on the net.... Sorry to hear about sweet Sophia.

My sweet Ripley is only about 3 years old now. She is a fine hound. Very loyal, not too bright. A Beagle/Basset mix.

More pics of her fabulousness - and her sister Daisy - can be found on her Dogster page...

http://www.dogster.com/dogs/416598


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Pidgeon92:  I couldn't get the link to load; tried several times but my little gizmo just kept twirling and twirling and wouldn't load.  Maybe it will work if I try it again tomorrow.  Sometimes I hate computers.

I have my favorite picture of my late Sophia as my screen saver. The Lhasa I had before her (Muffin) lived to: 16years 7months. I just wish my husband would let me get another.  My kids are grown and he works a lot; I'm always alone.  The whole Halloween skeleton comment really got to me.  I know the person didn't mean to be purposely vicious; but it cut me to the quick. I guess because I joke a lot people don't realize that I am sensitive inside; and do have feelings-- I can't laugh everything off.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

SJC, I'm so sorry that some insensitive *&$^$*@%@ said that to you.  That is just horrible beyond belief.  I wish more people would realize what these furbabies mean to us.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Pidgeon92: I couldn't get the link to load; tried several times but my little gizmo just kept twirling and twirling and wouldn't load. Maybe it will work if I try it again tomorrow. Sometimes I hate computers.


Keep trying, I clicked on it and it does work. Perhaps you should add one of your own for Sophia. Lots of people have a Dogster page as a memorial, I think it's really nice, and Ripley and Daisy would love to be puppy pals.

I am going to move this thread to the Off Topic topic.....


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

My son didn't know what to do for me when he saw my cry like that; I didn't move--flinch or make a sound.  My eyes just watered and the tears silently poured.  I think he froze in his tracks and then he came and hugged me.  My husband swore up a storm (but not enough to let me get a new baby).  I don't think I would miss my Sophia so much if I wasn't struggling to save my mother's life.  When I would come home from a miserable day of chemo; Sophia would be happy to see me and I'd brighten a bit.  But, now; without her...thank goodness for my Kindle. (and nice people like you on these boards)


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

(((SJC)))

I am so sorry    Dogs really do make our lives whole, I'm sorry your husband doesn't see that.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Buttercup:  I think my husband isn't over it yet and when he sees me so broken up, he thinks no more, that's it no more dogs.  I think he can't stand the loss, so in his mind if he doesn't get me a new one; he won't ever have to see it go.  He swore like a nut when I came home and told him about the halloween comment.  It's sort of my fault for always being the joker; people try to joke back at me...but that one was totally lost on me.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Ya know, that seems to be a common thing with men.  They lose a pet that they love and they say "no more" because they just don't want to go through that pain again.  What they don't see is how much joy the critters bring us when they're here.  To me that makes it all worth the pain when they leave and I know that pain far too well (unfortunately).

When I lost my heart dog, Buttercup who was a Bullmastiff I just couldn't stand being without a dog, my house was no longer a home to me.  She too was just 5 when she went to the Rainbow Bridge.  I started searching the net the next night and a week later I brought home Rosie & Tucker and they really helped my heart heal.  They had me laughing my butt off the first day they were here and I hadn't laughed in a week.

I still miss Buttercup every day but I'm also grateful every day that I have my bassets.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> (((SJC)))
> 
> I am so sorry  Dogs really do make our lives whole, I'm sorry your husband doesn't see that.


Well, I'm a cat person really.. My cat has this habit of sitting on newspapers and books and such. Thinks all attention should be on her. Apparently she figured out that the Kindle is wrought from the same dark evil as books, and has taken to sleeping on it.
@SJC - Well, I uh, don't actually understand the skeleton 'joke'. Cause you're surrounded by death? Well, whatever it means, I'm sorry that it hurt you.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks guys... Buttercup, I agree...better to have had and lost, than to not to have had at all.  My house is very empty; two kids in college, just hubby and I...and he's hardly here.  It's just a house now.  So odd how much a cute critter can add to a family.  Only a person who loves animals gets it.  Others are like; get over it.  My Godmother lost her Samoyed and went out the next month and got a new one.  She drove 8 hours to go get it.  She's so happy again; and I'm happy for her.  Well, I'm going to hit the hay...it's 3:30 am.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

My best friend in the world just died.. He was a Russian Dwarf Albino hamster. I had him since the day he was born, and hand raised him since he was twelve days old. I was holding him as he passed, and then I cried for 5 hours. He was the sweetest hamster you could ever meet, and I'll never get over his death.

R.I.P. Azul 
10 December 2006 - 26 October 2008


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

So sorry about your hamster:  No matter what type of pet; we definitely become attached.  We once had a hamster years ago, that got under the radiator and up in the wall...we had to coax it out of the wall with food.  What a job that was...we didn't want it to meet its demise in the wall.  Then we had to donate it to a good home because my son became allergic.  My daughter cried but her brother needed to be able to breathe.  We gave it to my daughter's friend so she could visit; ended up being a win/win situation.


----------

